# Fish finder on bow is it worth it??



## xmytruck (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello
I have tracker pro team 165 that came with a lowrance X47 that is mounted on the console and any time I need to see the depth that I am fishing I usually just turn the display towards the bow of the boat. But at time that becomes a real pain. I always wanted to get a better fish finder for the console and move the X47 to the bow if I was going get a fishing finder for the bow. Since I don't have tons of front deck space I was leaning towards the eagle 168 cuda, or the lowrance X50. I would like the lowrance x97 or the eagle 320. So I was wondering is it worth it adding a fish finder to the bow? and if so what fish finder would U recommend that is under 200 bucks??

X


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 10, 2008)

I have an X47 on the bow of my PT175, and while it's a good product, I have problems seeing the numbers while seated on the front pedastal, even with my bifocals. I put a Humminbird 525 Fishfinder on the bow (tm mounted transducer) of my 16' jon, and I like it better than the X47. Larger numbers to see. It's also under $200 :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 10, 2008)

Eagle 320 on sale

Eagle 480 on sale

I would go with the 480 (more pixels)


----------



## redbug (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes it is worth adding a depth finder on the front deck.
before you go cheap here are a few things to think about before you buy.
First ask yourself what you are using it for:
locating offshore structure?
finding weed beds?
or just a depth reading

if it is just for a depth reading then you can and should go with a cheaper unit.
if you plan on using it to locate fish or the other things mentioned you may want a better unit


The important thing on a depth finder is vertical pixels.. the higher the number the more detail you will get out of the unit.

example...
if your unit has 100 vertical pixels and you are in 100ft of water each pixel will equal one ft


if your unit has 480 vertical pixels and you are in 100ft of water it works out to almost 5 pixels per ft or 5 times more detail.

the horizontal pixels are just the bottom and other things you have passed over 


if you do a lot of off shore fishing I would put the better unit up front so you can see it while on the trolling motor 

I'm a big fan of lowrance and would recomend them 
look around to find the unit you want and contact Chuck Warren at nationwide tackle he gets these units at a great price
heres a link
https://www.nationwidetackle.com/index.php?ref=157&affiliate_banner_id=5


Wayne
any questions feel free to ask


----------



## shamoo (Jan 11, 2008)

like redbug said, lowrance is a good choice to lean towards, however, Eagle has a fishmark 480,(480x480 pixels) for 199.99.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 11, 2008)

Eagle and Lowrance are the same company and the Lowrance company was recently bought out by Simrad, so I guess Simrad owns both Eagle and Lowrance now.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 11, 2008)

As mentioned, Eagle is Lowrances lower price selection. The 320, and 480 are great units. I have one of each, and until I can afford side imaging (yeah it looks cool in Jim's thing on the homepage, but wait till you see it in use, in person!) they will be what I use, and buy more of. (I have a problem with the swap and sell forums on some of the big boards - eeeek!)


----------

